# Boat Tools Corrosion Prevention



## feelin' wright (Oct 7, 2007)

Does anyone have any tips on how to prevent tools from rusting on a boat. I have just purchased a 20 ft cuddy cabin and was currently putting together a list of tools that I will keep on the boat. I have heard of a product called Zrust that is supposed to cut down on rusting but thought I would ask the advice of anyone that has dealt with this issue. The list I have so far is as follows. If their is anything I am missing please let me know. 



Plug Socket/Wrench 

3 pairs of pliers (Needle Nose/Cutters/Channel locks)

Screwdriver Set 

Test Light 

Volt Meter

Gear Wrench Set.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

When you find the answer please let us know I have been looking for many years and haven't found it yet. Good luck you will need it.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

I keep one of those Harbor Freight complete kits onboard. When they get real bad, just buy another set.



Something like this.



http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=4030














It's hard to beat for $65. It's not like your going to be using them all the time. It's a emergency tool kit.


----------



## Worn Out (May 10, 2008)

Don't forget a strap wrench and spare fuel filters...


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

> *X-Shark (12/18/2009)*I keep one of those Harbor Freight complete kits onboard. When they get real bad, just buy another set.
> 
> Something like this.
> 
> ...


Yep, buy cheap tools and replace as needed. Salt water and salt humid air just does wonders on tools and other metal parts left on a boat. I have not found a way to keep it from happening.


----------



## sniper (Oct 3, 2007)

Spray them with wd-40 regularly and keep them in a case and they should last a long time.

Keep a towel with them so you can wipe them off when you use them. I keep a can on wd with my tools and still have the same set as I did years ago


----------



## DOUBLE "D" & LV (Oct 2, 2007)

The best way to keep them from rusting is to have them in a sealed container. You have to keep the moisture in the air off them. In your boat, there will be a lot of moisture floating around. If you use them, spray them with fluid film, wd-40, corrosion x or guard, or some other lubricant of your choice. Then, wipe them down to remove the excess before putting them away. It is a pain to maintain tools you do not use every day in that environment that are exposed, but the waterproof sealed container will prevent the moisture. I use my tools everyday so I am constantly wiping them anyway to clean them, but with the condensation from the constant temp changes and humidiy, if I do not use my toolsa few days when moisture gets on them, they start to rust a little. I wipe them down and they are ready to go. The tools I have in protective cases do not have this problem though. A Pelican box is perfect for this because it has foam to keep the air displaced also and is waterproof.


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

I don't know if this works, haven't tried it, but I was waching an info commercial the other night called handyman secrets. They were selling a book with old time tips and tricks in it. 

One of the things was, take a bar of soap and just rub it on all the patio metal and it will not rust. Don't know if it works on saltwater though.


----------



## feelin' wright (Oct 7, 2007)

I seen this company a year or so ago in a article in Sport Fishing that coats material in a coorosion inhibitor which will then evaporate which in theory should provide a thin coat of rust inhibitor. I am going to buy this product and put in a air tight container with the tools and see if that will work. I had a center console and every tool I bought was completely rusted in a matter of weeks. Granted that boat was extremely wet also. Here is the link http://www.zerust.com/product/ict-non-slip-liner



In the article they had mentioned that they are now making inserts for tackle boxes to help with hooks rusting etc etc. Seems like it could work. 

Has anyone used this product before?


----------



## angus_cow_doctor (Apr 13, 2009)

In your list of stuff to keep on hand, I would ALWAYS have a spare set of sparkplugs, and spare fuses, and spare fuel filters.

Those seem to be common culprits for problems on my boats.

As to corrosion, I would draw from the way the military "mothballs" guns. Ever bought a surplus gun before? It is wrapped in wax paper and dripping with some kind of oil. Sounds just like what Davlor suggested.

I also agree with Xshark. I would not sink much money into good tools to keep on a boat.

Oh, one more thing to include in that list of tools is a quality pair of jumper cables. I carry a set nonstop on my boat. Also keep a spare battery charged up good and hot. If something bad happens and my battery gets drained, etc, I can always hook it up directly to my motor starter and cross out the solenoid to hopefully get underway again. Maybe overkill, but that is what I do. Also have Seatow. I don't intend on getting stuck out there no matter what! Next purchase will be a portable EPIRB that I plan to keep around my neck at all times while on the boat.


----------



## feelin' wright (Oct 7, 2007)

> *angus_cow_doctor (12/18/2009)*In your list of stuff to keep on hand, I would ALWAYS have a spare set of sparkplugs, and spare fuses, and spare fuel filters.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thank you for the replies. I keep a full set of spark plugs in the boat as well as a water seperator filter, spare prop, prop nuts and cotter pins, and fuses. Just want to make sure that I should have everything I could possibly need.


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

Put your boat tools in FoodSaver vacuum sealer bags or variant if you have one.

Arrange them in a way or wrap them with a hand rag before sealing so that the sharp edges do not come thru the bag when stored away.

You could group the tools into separate bags so that you do not have to open every bag every trip, hopefully.


----------



## choppedliver (Apr 4, 2009)

> *Telum Pisces (12/18/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *X-Shark (12/18/2009)*I keep one of those Harbor Freight complete kits onboard. When they get real bad, just buy another set.
> ...




I bought a "boat tool kit" from West Marine for $45. Would hope that means they are meant to resist rust since its a marine kit, but who knows. It comes in a plastic air tight container with a thick rubber seal around it to keep air out. I have sworn to myself I will NEVER USE THEM AROUND THE HOUSE. They stay on the boat, and will not be used unless I need them on the water. 



If they ever get used on the water, I will then take them home wash them down with soap and water and dry them with a hair dryer before putting them back up. Also I have wondered if buying some of that "PTFE" dry lube from Lowes ($5) would help. It puts a thin dry film on tools that should keep air and moisture out.


----------



## cuzmondo (Oct 1, 2007)

I've had tons of tools over the years and my oldest hand tools make their way to the boat. Mostly old Craftsman stuff and it does rust. I've spray painted them several times to prevent corrosion, but mainly, as long as it works when I need it that's all that matters for those "emergency" situations. Would love a full set of nice Stainless tools if they were worth a crap, but don't want to spring for it as long as what I have does the job. I agree with others as far as necessary spare parts, but would add that the two most necessary items on my boats have been and always will be hose clamps and tie straps. You'd be amazed at what you can use them for. I've actually improvised throttle linkage with these items as well as numerous other small fixes.......never leave the dock without 'em. Electrical tape as well.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

> I bought a "boat tool kit" from West Marine for $45. Would hope that means they are meant to resist rust since its a marine kit,




NOT! It's just a cheap set of tools, but the type I was talking about.


----------



## choppedliver (Apr 4, 2009)

> *X-Shark (12/18/2009)*
> 
> 
> > I bought a "boat tool kit" from West Marine for $45. Would hope that means they are meant to resist rust since its a marine kit,
> ...




Thats what I figured, which is ok, it was cheap and has what I need in it without having to go buy a bunch of other tools I dont need. At least the plastic box has a nice rubber gasket  If it saves my bacon once and gets froze up with rust I'll go buy another!


----------



## The Maintenance Shoppe (Nov 5, 2007)

Next time you are vacum bagging your catch for the freezer. Vacum bag an assortment of tools for your boat, Leave them in your boat and when needed, cut open the bag that has the tools you need, they will always be new. When you finish using them, clean them up and vacum bag them again for storage.


----------



## feelin' wright (Oct 7, 2007)

> *TMS (1/2/2010)*Next time you are vacum bagging your catch for the freezer. Vacum bag an assortment of tools for your boat, Leave them in your boat and when needed, cut open the bag that has the tools you need, they will always be new. When you finish using them, clean them up and vacum bag them again for storage.


Never thought of vacuming sealing the tools. Great Idea I think that will work better than anything else listed. Thank you for all of the suggestions for this application.


----------

